# Focke Wulf 190 question



## Obochoman (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello :wave:, I am attempting to build my first model airplane (that ive taken seriously) and I have a question about what finish to put on a Focke Wulf 190.
My question is, is a Focke Wulf Gloss, Matte, or Semi-Gloss? I can't seem to find a definete answer anywhere. I have heard that it is a mix, some parts are matte, others are Semi-Gloss, but I have no clue which parts they are. So does anyone know? I plan to do weathering and I am using an airbrush if that makes a difference.

In addition, what clear coats do you guys use? I have model master acrylics clear coats and am happy with the Gloss and Semi-Gloss, but the matte seems too think and it kills the color of the paint; makes it seem lighter or faded (like under a haze).

thanks for the help!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It should be overall matte finish. I think even if some of them started out semi, a few weeks in the wild would dull that down.

My basic procedure: 


 Airbrush camo
 Glosscoat overall with Pledge future floor Polish. Several light coats thru the airbrush, building up a nice smooth glossy acrylic finish. this is to give the decals a smooth surface.
Apply decals.
Airbrush overall with Microscale Micro Flat for a dead matte finish.
Weather with chalk pastel dust on a brush or q-tip.
Another coat of Micro Flat to seal the pastels.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/fw190a3-jg1-01.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/fw190a8eduard1.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I do not like the Acryl clear coats very much. I prefer the Testors lacquer finishes. You can safely airbrush them over enamel or acrylic paints as they dry pretty much instantly. The clear flat dries FLAT every time and does not effect dark colors like the acrylic does.

Especially in smaller scales like 1/72 or 1/48 you will want a flat finish on most WW2 planes. Even if the real plane were satin or semi gloss finish, the gloss on smaller models makes them look toylike and fake.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Factory fresh Focke-Wulf Fw 190s had a semi-gloss sheen to their paint jobs but that would get dulled quickly if the aircraft were being used a lot in combat.
When the ground crew had the time they would sometimes polish the paint with beeswax to give the machine a few extra MPH but as the war started going against the Germans the ground crew had little time for waxing after repairing damage from combat. Also in the last months of the war there were fewer ground crew to service the machines and the appearence of Luftwaffe fighters often looked tattered and worn out...what mattered was if they could fly or not.


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Dad told me he once asked his crew chief to put a coat of wax on his P-47 in the Pacific. He found out what the chief thought of that idea the next time Dad rolled his plane upside-down: the chief had blocked the drain on the "relief tube" with gum, and Dad got a faceful of his own pee.


----------

